# Seeking Sassafras



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

I am experimenting with making cola and root beer again... I need some sassafras root, but it doesn't grow out here on the left coast.

Any Easterners willing to dig up some sapling roots and send them to me?

Maybe we can work out a trade...


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you serious? There's some growing up against the fence next to all the other weeds. I'm not sure how to prepare and ship.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

As serious as a heart attack...








Yeah, they grow everywhere back east. Someone I knew on FB sent me a bunch a couple years back; they said they were clearing out saplings like they were weeds.

That would be great if you would hook me up! I'll send you a PM...


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

All right, going solely by the leaf, glove, mitten visual, I seem to have one knee-high plant and two or three smaller ones. I should find time midweek to dig that up. I'm not sure that will yield much so any other members, look for one plant bearing these leaves (Forestry merit badge ftw):


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cool, Tempest! Those do sound to be on the small side - sassafras trees can grow to be over 60 feet high - but, the sapling roots are supposed to be the best for flavor.

Anyone else interested in helping me out? Could be some hand-crafted limoncello available for trade...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What is Sassafras?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Howard said:


> What is Sassafras?


Since your thegoogle is broken, it's the plant that bears the leafs I've shown. Go look around and find some for the good man. If you find just the fras, do not sass it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Since your thegoogle is broken, it's the plant that bears the leafs I've shown. Go look around and find some for the good man. If you find just the fras, do not sass it.


It's also a drug.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Howard said:


> It's also a drug.


Hey, drug talk belongs in private messages, not in the open.
Anyway, I'm having trouble finding that one sizable plant and fear I may have misidentified the others. As soon as I locate these things, I'll yank them.


----------

